

Engineer who hacked voting machines arrested in India - gb22
http://ibnlive.in.com/news/techie-who-exposed-evm-hacking-held-for-theft/129568-3.html

======
swolchok
This is old news; Hari Prasad visited the U.S. within the last month and gave
a series of talks at universities around the country.
[http://www.indianexpress.com/news/us-prof-behind-evm-
study-d...](http://www.indianexpress.com/news/us-prof-behind-evm-study-
deported-on-arrival/723897/) is the latest in the saga, but I have good reason
to believe it's slightly inaccurate...

